# Will a crow call CD discourage Cooper's hawks?



## chainsaw (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi,

We're still new to pigeons, but are already well aware of the danger of Cooper's hawks to our birds!

Has anyone tried a crow calling CD to discourage hawks from hanging around near your loft?

We lost a bird last week to a Cooper's hawk. If a CD with crow calls will indeed attract crows and discourage the presence of hawks, we will definitely try it.

We are also considering trying to attract crows by providing feed for them, unless there are consequences that we are not aware of.

So if any of you has used a cd, please do let us know if it actually works. We are also interested in hearing from anyone who attracts crows with feed. We will surely try that also unless it will create a worse problem for us.

Thanks, in advance, for any and all help on this.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

crows are great, just make sure they can't get in the loft to get eggs and young....now... where would one find a crow cd? and Im not talking about the "black crows".....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

you could find a crow call .wav or .mp3 file and then add it multiple times to an audio cd then you play it on repeat really loud outside


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 31, 2008)

Our lofts are very secure, so I'm not concerned about crows getting in for eggs or babies.

The hawks are a problem when our birds are returning home and ready to come in for a landing. I was thinking we'd play the cd before the birds arrive home and until they are safely in the loft.

There are a number of sites in the web for crow call cd's and cassettes. This site has numerous different ones - not cheap though.
http://www.crowbusters.com/begtechn_dc.htm

And if there are no other undesirable results from attracting crows with feed in order to have them on site regularly, I would happily put some corn out for them every day. Spirit Wings -- you said "crows are great". Are you saying that they are indeed effective in keeping the Cooper's hawks away?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

The crow call CD might work to attract other crows, but it won't necessarily make them stay around. Feeding them like Maggie (Lady Tarheel) does might be a better option to try to get them to stay around your property more.

Hawks are not afraid of crows, they are simply a nuisance to them. Still, having crows around to sound the alarm of a hawk in the area can only help in some way. Crows will mob them relentlessly too once they see it.

I agree with Ed, make your own CD with the crow call looped, just hope it doesn't bother your neighbours.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chainsaw said:


> Our lofts are very secure, so I'm not concerned about crows getting in for eggs or babies.
> 
> The hawks are a problem when our birds are returning home and ready to come in for a landing. I was thinking we'd play the cd before the birds arrive home and until they are safely in the loft.
> 
> ...


all I know is I saw a crow chase off the hawk and then stand guard high in a dead tree, my birds where out at the time and Im sure this was a big help in not losing a bird that day. so yes I love crows and they are always welcome to my house and property.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Crows will chase hawks away from their area where they find food...Leave some bread around near your property..100 to 200 feet away from the lofts are fine...I fed a pair of crows for years,bread & pigeon eggs...They hung around within 300 feet of my lofts allmost all day long looking for food..If a hawk came around,they chased him away...Hawks do not like crows,because a crow will attack a hawk which has just made a kill,and take it away from him...I have seen this happen a half dozen times just where my lofts were before I moved to a new location this month...If you don`t have pigeon eggs to feed them,they love chicken eggs alot !! hahahaha !!! nice and big !!! Allways put the eggs in two on the ground where the crows can see them...I allways made it look like a nest where the eggs were laying...The crows think the birds are nesting in that area,and will fly around searching for the eggs...One or two eggs per day not allways in the same spot...Move your nest positions around on your property if you can..Good luck !!! Alamo


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*P--- Off*

*Well if you want to PO your neigbors play the CD. In a week or two you will have no hawk problem. But you will have a worst problem a neigbor that complains to the city WHICH CAN LEAD TO THE CITY TELLING YOU TO GET RID OF YOUR BIRDS. THINK ABOUT IT. * GEORGE


----------



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

If there's one thing I've learned about Cooper's Hawks it is that they are very observant and good at what they do (in this case, hunting pigeons) and will quickly adapt to changing circumstances. I think that it is definately worth a try, but those birds are not dumb- they will probably catch on quickly and realize that the call is a fake. Good luck and let's hope the hawk leaves the rest of your birds alone.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I've never tried this, but I know someone who uses a cd of looped crow calls and a hawk distress call while his rollers are flying, until they all trap in. He found the files on the internet and made his own cd. It just repeats over and over.

It seems to work, but it is quite loud. The reason I haven't tried this myself is because I don't want the neighbors to complain.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Feeding Crows is your better option , then CD with calling of another group of Crows in territory of Your Crows. Hawks will not bater with the calls. Hawks have to be chased away physically by Crows and they will do it only , after establishing your backyard as their territory, which means feeding them better then only pieces of bread once a day. They will have to go somewhere else to feed, which means , they will not bother to defend "this kind of " buffet. I do dry dog food, monkey chow, peanuts now and then pieces of chicken or hotdog every 2 to 3 hrs thru the day, Crows are LIVING HERE... 

Going to the rust by evening, coming in early mornings, spend some time on teaching them to come in quietly, when feeding. I should write a book on all things , which are going on here with them.  But yes , if you will invest better in them , then they will defend your territory with your birds in there, of course, dont even thing for a moment , that they will care about your birds, or your territory, what you talking about ........your territory, its THEIRS ONLY....LOL

Nell


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I was taking a picture of this hawk which is around 10 feet of me and when it heard a crow's call it took off in panic. So your idea may work. Obviously you can't play it all the time. That will annoy your neighbor.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

I dont thing, that he would take off in panic...

But maybe , who ever HE was hoping for , understood Crow call and just "took off" from his menu list...

That, would make him change his post for new and undiscovered one yet.

Nell


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I have agree with Nell on this one , the coopers around here could care less about the crows ..when they see a pigeon they are so focused on it being breakfast ,lunch or dinner that they pay very little attention to anything else  the fact that coopers weave so effortlessly thru the trees also makes them less apparent to the crows as well and chances are that they would be in and out of the area without detection on most occasions with your pigeon in hand ..I think if there were something that really worked we all would be using it right now and we would rarely be losing birds at all which is not the case ..tis a bummer to say the least cuz I cant even let my birds out for 5 minutes anymore without them being hit on by not only the coopers in the area but the redtails hunting in pairs as well


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 31, 2008)

*Crow calls & feeding crows*

Thanks to all of you for so much information.

I think, in small amounts, we can get away with the crow call audio. We and neighbors have 10 or more acres, hopefully, that will minimize the aggravation to any of them. Besides, the closest neighbor target shoots regularly so I doubt he'll have much to say about hearing crows.

We are going to try to attract by feeding the crows. If it prevents any loss of birds, it will be worth it.

We are training our birds for wedding releases, etc. Of course, we have some as pets, also. But what really concerns me is that I take bookings for 2009 weddings and lose 10 or 15 birds between now and then. I hate to offer a service that I may not be able to deliver. But I also don't want to put off for another six months possible bookings since brides are planning now for 2009 weddings.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I feed the crows - I throw pigeon eggs into the field next to us for them. They will mob any Sparrow hawk that comes near. I have toughened up - I used to carefully place unwanted eggs into the bin as I felt so guilty breaking them.

Some fanciers here (in the UK) play CDs of the Eagle Owl which is the only predator of our hawks. They also use plastic dummies of the Eagle Owl on their lofts to discourage the hawks. I believe that both have a limited use as the hawks soon become accustomed to them.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*crows*

before I had pigeons I used to feed the deer and doing this attracted crows, squrials, pheasants, turkeys, rabits, ***** and SKUNKS that was it beside the fact they were eating two hundred pounds of corn a week. Anyway the crows are still here and have severial hatches every spring, now I feed them by spreading the left over seed I take from the loft floor mixed with a little whole corn and scatter it by the edge of the pond, I only put out what I think they will eat in a day but I am sure they would take more. the crows are always near by but I still, as others are saying would not take that as a fullproof method of stoping a hungry hawk of any type they are swift and intelligent birds and just like a thief will get past the best alarm system.>>Kevin


----------

